# We have a September Winner!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And the winner is............




*Spoiler* 



*toecheese*






Congratulations!!! :banana: :fireworks2:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Congrats!

Edit: didnt want to spoil the spoiler


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't notified him yet... let's see if he checks in soon just to see if he's won anything.


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

Hey! Cool! 

Thanks, HTS! It is really appropriate that BFD and REW are what led me to this forum to start with!

Thanks again!


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

And fast shipping too! Thanks, HTS!


----------

